# Apple Mac Safari Browser Help????



## Mainter (Mar 8, 2006)

is there anyone who can explain to me how to add a file extension to the 'safe to download and launch' list on a mac?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Expain how you are getting this error. You should be able to download anything. Explain what you are doing and how you are doing it. I can help you. I've downloaded everything on the web at least 2 or 3 times in my time.


----------

